# Need Info on handheld GPS



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to have a no frills basic handheld GPS with me when on Erie just in case the Lowrance craps out. Was wonderig if anyone has found a mail order that offers the handhelds at an attractive price?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a Lowrance GlobalMap 12 that works great if you can find one or a later model on Ebay. Uses AA batteries. Would make a great back up.


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I use an older Garmin etrex powered by AA batteries also and it does the job just fine. Maybe you can you can find one on e-bay or someone in OGF might have one for sale.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Try this site out. They have a Garmin Etrex for 99.00. My buddy has one and for the price you can't beat it. Click on view all for hand held GPS's and it is almost down to the bottom of the page. 

http://www.tigergps.com/gpsreceivers.html#top


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Cabela's has Garmin etrex H $79.99


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an Eagle Explorer handheld GPS... Cost less than $100 and works fantastic....Uses double A batteries....As Roger23 said about the one for $80 nothing wrong with that....Got all my crappie spots in it...Puts me on top of them everytime....Good Luck.......JIM........


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I like to have a no frills basic handheld GPS with me when on Erie just in case the Lowrance craps out. Was wonderig if anyone has found a mail order that offers the handhelds at an attractive price?


I now keep my Etrex Legend on the boat as my backup. A couple of things to consider...look for the largest screen you can get in a handheld because when you most need it the screen can be hard to see. ( And I know you have a decade or two on me). A half inch bigger might be 40% more viewing area. Second I keep my cig lighter adapter in the same pouch along with fresh batteries. The batteries do not last very long.
And lastly I do not know of a good mail order site to purchase.
Gene


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have had 4 different handheld gps's over the years, the etrex legend(blue one) was a no frills good little b&W gps, a bit outdated now but will work. I just upgraded to a garmin Oregon 200, with TOPO maps, inland lakes maps(shows down to small, small feeder creeks) and the north american navigator maps. Not cheap, color, highest res out there, waterproof , can take dunkings, rain, plus its a touch screen, no buttons and 2 AA's last 16 hours. I gave my wife my auto gps and use this in the yak and the car.

Mike


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Shortdrift, I just bought a Garmin GPSMap 76 on E-bay for 99.00. I was surprised by how big it is compared to some of the others that I have looked at. It has the biggest screen that I have ever seen for a handheld.( Great for me, since I cannot see much without my reading glasses) The graphics are great also, even in the bright sun. Now I just have to figure out how to use it! Good luck, Moondog


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Definatly get one you can plug into a lighter because you will spend enough on batteries to buy a new boat. They eat them up.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortdrift check out this web site i have bought a few things from them www.thegpsstore.com my last one was a h2o gps best prices around on most stuff. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This guy is a reputable source and great to deal with.
http://www.davesmarineelectronics.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=161


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Go with the garmin 76s or 76c.I have used the smaller units but have trouble reading them from a distance as in while navigating.I have the 76s loaded with 2 lithium batteries with a shelf life of 15 years.I always have a good backup.The screen size is where it is at.I am no longer a spring chicken so my eyes are beginning to dim a bit.I am to vain to wear glasses so the bigger screen is easy to read.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Shortdrift...

I have an E-Trex (the blue one) that is actually a spare one...if you want to borrow it to get a look-see let me know.

Rob


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

SD, I have been doing my homework on prices the last few weeks. The best I can find anywhere online is Amazon.com. I am thinking of going with a Garmin Venture HC. It is a color/ HD maping unit with a ton of features and easy opperations. About $120. Like the Etrex above w/color. 16hr life w/batts. Not sure how detailed Erie will look with just the included base map though. Don't want to spend another $100 for the contour lines and reefs, etc, but may have to. Mike, Team OGF


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Those contour lines are structure and if you want to catch fish.....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your input. I ended up with a Garmin 72 that I found on the Internet for $110 free shipping. My old GPS 12 crapped out and I like to have something in case the Lowrance dies in the fog which I had happen once. I'm in the same boat as donkey but a further down the path and needed a little larger screen.


----------

